# Theo: è stiramento. Calabria ok.



## admin (20 Settembre 2022)

Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.

*Secondo Mediaset Theo può tornare già col Chelsea. *


----------



## Hellscream (20 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.


Mafiosi e Chelsea con Billi Ballo


----------



## @[email protected] (20 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.



Meno male che ci sono due settimane di stop, speriamo torni per la Juve


----------



## mil77 (20 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.


Se Theo salta Chelsea e Juve bisogna dargli una mega multa. Sentiva dolore, il tecnico gli ha chiesto almeno 5 volte se voleva il cambio e lui non ha voluto uscire aggravando di fatto l'infortunio.


----------



## Milanoide (20 Settembre 2022)

Ma no, c'è il marito multiruolo


----------



## Wetter (20 Settembre 2022)

Il Chelsea c'è fra 15 giorni, la Juve tra 18 giorni. Considerando che l'infortunio è di due giorni fa significa che ha 20 giorni per recuperare per la Juve. Non è detto che non ci riesca secondo me...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Settembre 2022)

Per fortuna che c'è la sosta


----------



## DavMilan (20 Settembre 2022)

Dai Theo, per il Chelsea non possiamo fare a meno di te!


----------



## kipstar (20 Settembre 2022)

C'è da prevedere lo spostamento di dest.....o l'utilizzo di baloture....


----------



## DavMilan (20 Settembre 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> C'è da prevedere lo spostamento di dest.....o l'utilizzo di baloture....


o krunic


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Settembre 2022)

questo rischia di essere un dramma


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2022)

Mi rimangio quello che ho detto ieri.
Viva la sosta.


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Settembre 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> C'è da prevedere lo spostamento di dest.....o l'utilizzo di baloture....


Tra tutti e due contro il Chelsea non so chi sia peggio... Qui si fa ironia ma anzi Krunic davvero


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.


Fortuna che c’è la sosta. Vediamo se riesce a recuperare in 17/18 giorni per Chelsea e Juve.


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

se ha continuato a giocare metà tempo significa che non fosse grave, mi aspetto di vederlo in campo
quando è uno stiramento importante non riesci certo a correre...


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.


NON è specificato il grado, da questo si determinano i tempi di recupero. Se si sono stirate poche fibre muscolari, il recupero può essere veloce, anche se parliamo di una zona delicata.


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Settembre 2022)

Spero salti solo l'Empoli.
È troppo importante Theo.


----------



## Giangy (20 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.


Anzi che Ballo a sinistra, non è proprio possibile far giocare Kalulu a sinistra, con Calabria o Dest a destra, con Kjaer centrale con Chelsea e gobbi? So che non è il massimo utilizzare Kalulu a sinistra, ma ciò pensato.


----------



## evideon (20 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.


Dest sulla sinistra. Lasciamo stare Ballo Tourè!

Dovremmo anche iniziare a considerate Thiaw nelle rotazioni.


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

c'è un fuggi fuggi di nuovo dall'Italia.

via anche Verratti, Pellegrini, Politano più quelli già noti

sta a vedere che fa giocare Tonali proprio quando non sta benissimo...


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.


Theo che si stira.

Ormai non ho più certezze di nulla 

Spero soltanto che sia la solita confusione tra contrattura/elongazione/stiramento , altrimenti torna tra un mese...


----------



## Solo (20 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.


Piuttosto che affrettare e rompersi meglio torni col Verona.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.


in ogni modo ha messo un cuore spaventoso contro il napoli anche da infortunato (sicuramente non era grave).
non è stata la mossa più intelligente forse rimanere in campo ma di certo dimostra che ad andare in guerra con lui si può.
per me torna tranquillamente, troppo forte.


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Settembre 2022)

Se salta Chelsea Juve Chelsea siamo fregati. speriamo salti solo Empoli.


----------



## Miro (20 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.


Mettiamola così...almeno siamo sicuri che salta l'Empoli e quindi non rischia di prendere il giallo saltando la Juventus, ammesso che recuperi in tempo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Mettiamola così...almeno siamo sicuri che salta l'Empoli e quindi non rischia di prendere il giallo saltando la Juventus, ammesso che recuperi in tempo.


già in diffida????????
ma non sono 5 per la prima squalifica?


----------



## neversayconte (20 Settembre 2022)

gioco con kalulu a destra e Calabria a sinistra


----------



## Milo (20 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Settembre 2022)

Sosta benedetta


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.
> 
> *Secondo Mediaset Theo può tornare già col Chelsea. *


.


----------



## marktom87 (20 Settembre 2022)

È grave il fatto che nn sia uscito però vuol dire che ha una soglia de dolore alta 
Comunque quest anno nn è ancora stato totalmente devastante nel senso che vuole fare troppo e poche volte è decisivo perché ne salta due e poi lo fermano 
Deve cercare di fare il giusto andare in sovrapposizione con leao creare superiorità e crossare


----------



## Route66 (20 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in ogni modo ha messo un cuore spaventoso contro il napoli anche da infortunato (sicuramente non era grave).
> non è stata la mossa più intelligente forse rimanere in campo ma di certo dimostra che ad andare in guerra con lui si può.
> per me torna tranquillamente, troppo forte.


Ecco appunto....per fortuna ha giocato gli ultimi minuti da stirato altrimenti chissà che combinava!!
Cmq ragazzi questa stagione è un'ecatombe come ampiamente previsto, ad un mese dal via c'è una strage generale in atto, non solo per noi ovviamente.
Al rientro gli ingiocabili probabilmente con Lubamba(che da solo gli risolve il 70% dei problemi)se la vedranno con la rometta forse senza Pellegrini e Dybala mentre lo Specialone ha "stranamente" deciso di non presenziare alla gara....


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.
> 
> *Secondo Mediaset Theo può tornare già col Chelsea. *


.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.
> 
> *Secondo Mediaset Theo può tornare già col Chelsea. *


Stiramento significa praticamente un mese di stop.. tornerà se va bene per metà ottobre. Il problema è che sia dest che ballo sono in nazionale e torneranno pochi giorni prima del Empoli quindi avranno solo 1/2 allenamenti per prepararsi..


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se salta Chelsea Juve Chelsea siamo fregati. speriamo salti solo Empoli.


Credo salterà Empoli e poi la prima col Chelsea (che è anche fuori casa) e potrà tornare contro i gobbi.


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Credo salterà Empoli e poi la prima col Chelsea (che è anche fuori casa) e potrà tornare contro i gobbi.


Impossibile fare previsioni sul recupero da infortuni quando c'è di mezzo un giocatore del Milan........preghiamo.......

"Eh ma non serve il vice Theo, non giocherebbe mai........" ........e poi te lo prendi dove non batte il sole


----------



## danjr (20 Settembre 2022)

ho letto che filtra cauto ottimismo


----------



## sampapot (20 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mafiosi e Chelsea con Billi Ballo


non hai fiducia nel nostro staff medico?????? come mai??????? spero che tu ti sbagli...sarebbe una catastrofe...io spero che salti solo l'empoli


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Settembre 2022)

E come da me ampiamente previsto si rompe quello buono.


----------



## Maximo (20 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com, Theo ha rimediato uno stiramento all'adduttore. Confermata la diagnosi di ieri, dunque. Per Calabria niente lesioni.
> 
> *Secondo Mediaset Theo può tornare già col Chelsea. *


Dest a sinistra fino al rientro di Theo


----------

